# OLD STYLE 2D Mags-One in red!! Yes, RED.



## willrx (Nov 29, 2007)

Wanted to share these latest additions. Old style 2D Maglites-One *Black* and one *Red*. I didn't know they were made in red. Please share your comments. Thanks for looking.


----------



## farmall (Nov 30, 2007)

DO you know how old they are? I think maglite can tell you by the serial number.


----------



## willrx (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi farmall,
I'll send Mag an email. Should know something soon. I'm guessing early/mid 80's.


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 30, 2007)

I remember the Red 5D Mag my dad got for Xmas many many years ago. The older style, larger tube, and it came in the clear plastic box. 

Very cool!


----------



## N10 (Nov 30, 2007)

the knurling appears to be longer than on newer [email protected]s beefy anyway...


----------



## Nebula (Nov 30, 2007)

Will - I will take the red. I know, it's for YOUR collection, but if you decide to let it go please keep me in mind. Kirk


----------



## willrx (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for replying, please keep 'em coming.
Nebula, you got it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kel-Lite 911 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello Will, Are you looking for a "Good" home for the Black 2D ....It would be right at home with the other early Mags and the Kel-lite's in the Napa Valley Please put me at the top of your list if you decide to part with it....just copy and paste my "I'll take it" Best to you Russell Kel-lite911:wave:


----------



## willrx (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure thing Russell.
I noticed, while reading the insert that came with the red 2D, that silver and blue were also available at the time. Anyone have any info or better yet, pictures on that? Please post your pictures here.


----------



## PhantomZ (Dec 1, 2007)

you might not see them often, but you should be able to get the 2D maglites. i bought one for my mom a couple years ago and she still uses it around the house. i was going to buy the maglite LED bulb for it, but she said not till the current bulb burns out. you have a good find since its an older model~


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 1, 2007)

I notice on the box for the black one, it says: 2-CELL - SMALL HEAD "D"

Does that mean they used to make models with a "large" head? 

I think the reflector on current models is too small and a larger one would be better.


----------



## souptree (Dec 1, 2007)

Those are super cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## willrx (Dec 1, 2007)

Mr Happy said:


> I notice on the box for the black one, it says: 2-CELL - SMALL HEAD "D"
> 
> Does that mean they used to make models with a "large" head?
> 
> I think the reflector on current models is too small and a larger one would be better.



I would love to know that as well. Maybe we can get ABTOMAT in here for a history lesson.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not a huge Mag-Lite guy, but I know they did make possibly three head sizes. I thought the current head size (shown in the photos) was a "medium" but I don't know for sure. Maybe I'm thinking of the C-cell models.

Speaking of Mag-Lites, I'd tend to call these lights "older style" to contrast them with "oldest." The very first ones had some design differences in the switch and markings.


----------



## willrx (Dec 2, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> I'm not a huge Mag-Lite guy, but I know they did make possibly three head sizes. I thought the current head size (shown in the photos) was a "medium" but I don't know for sure. Maybe I'm thinking of the C-cell models.
> 
> Speaking of Mag-Lites, I'd tend to call these lights "older style" to contrast them with "oldest." The very first ones had some design differences in the switch and markings.



Thank you for your comments kind sir. Your input is always appreciated and respected.:thumbsup:


----------



## ACMarina (Dec 2, 2007)

My wife carried a red in her car for years - I replaced it with a new-gen version and the red is over my desk now


----------



## willrx (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks, great story. Any pictures available?


----------



## Trashman (Dec 6, 2007)

So, Mr. RX, where'd you get 'em? That red one has the same packaging as the 7c I (and you) got from Switzerland. (only shorter, of course!)


----------



## willrx (Dec 6, 2007)

From fleabay.


----------

